# Harness training problems



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi guys. It's been a few months sine I was harness training my cat. She's okay walking around with her harness at home ,but when it comes to outside, all she does is meow. The meow is like a scared meow. I try treats and petting her, but nothing is working. It comes to the point that I don't know what to do anymore. can someone help? She does some exploring only the bushes.

Thanks.


----------



## WetLunGz (May 18, 2011)

I have a similar problem with Connie. My gf started letting her out into the hallway with supervison. now she whines alot to get outside so we bought her a harness and leash (pink LAME!!!)My gf managed to get the harness on Connie but Connie seemed to forgert how to walk. She would move a leg and stop because she could feel the harnass and just didnt know what to do. We got her to walk around a little bt we still dont feel comfortable enougb yet to try the leash as well


----------



## BT1 (May 11, 2010)

Sorry, I can't be of much help. Maybe someone here as leash training experience.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh I was planning on getting one of these. This link should help a lot. ><


----------



## lgnutah (Aug 7, 2010)

My cat had to learn what the leash allowed him to do, and not do. At first he would try to run and jump (and of course the leash stopped him). Then when he was outdoors he did a lot of flesching (sp?)-where he opens his mouth a little, I think it is to better smell things.
However, over time, he now loves to walk outside. He isn't quite like a dog being walked, as he certainly doesn't heel, but he does love to go outside with his harness and leash.


----------



## WetLunGz (May 18, 2011)

well we finally got Connie harness on but she seems to be confused/afraid/uncomfortable/unsure. She is walking a little lower to the ground and is very hesitant with her steps. I think were going to have to slowly figure this out insterad of rushing it.


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

If she is scared when she gets outside, don't force her to go outside. Cats should really only go outside if they enjoy it. If you take a cat out that is scared you are asking for trouble. A scared cat might get out of their harness and run away who knows where to hide, or even worse dart into the very thing they are trying to get away from (a car, dog, etc.) You've leash trained her inside, so that should be enough for her in case of an emergency.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

It takes a while for a cat to feel comfortable in a harness, so it should be put on in the house and left on for part of the day until the cat is used to it and walks around normally without noticing it. Then it's time to put on the leash and let it drag it around for a while until it's used to that too. Take it out to a quiet area and let the cat explore. Walking a cat is really following it around to where it wants to go, and explore new scents. Very gradually you can try persuading it to go in the direction you want with a gentle tug and saying "come". Some cats respond to this, but some don't and just want to do their thing. Good luck. Go at it more slowly. If the cat really hates the outside and is very frightened, it's best not to force it. Sometimes a frightened cat can become aggressive and try to get away and it's surprising how quickly a cat can wriggle out of a harness. Keep that in mind.


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

I totally agree with what swimkris said - a cat should ONLY go outdoors if they enjoy it. Sounds like yours is scared - have you tried holding her when you first go out and talking to her - letting her know everything is ok? Tuffy is scared silly of the bird feeder but if I carry him past that he explores - we don't really go 'walking' it's more like I let him explore and I'm just there following him to keep him safe and out of trouble. But I wouldn't force the issue if I was you - she simply may not like or want to be outdoors. It can be a scary place if she's never been out before. How old is she?


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

I have 3 cats and 2 will go outside and explore a bit while the other cannot wait to get back inside. I stopped taking the latter outside altogether. She enjoys watching the others explore from her window perch, but not going outside herself. Just go slllllloooow. Kitty will let you know what to do.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Misa is only three.. I don't really yell at her or displine her of being scared. And I do hold her everytime I take her out and talk to her and she seems to be quite that way.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I agree, if she's afraid of the outside don't make her do it.


----------



## Machez (May 23, 2011)

It took Black Cat months to get used to a harness here. At first he would just lay on the ground and act like his back was broken. Then it was staying close to the open door, then further and further out into the yard. Takes time and patience.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh thanks guys. I'm going to try again one more time. If she does it again, I'll just give up, even though I'm not going to force her to do anything.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Well I tried again one more time and she was calmer than last time. Mostly by the bushes again and me petting her. I might just give up for now.


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

You don't really have to give it up...Torri used to be terrified of being outside, but now she comes out and chases bugs, sniffs the ground, and explores. (They are only allowed in the backyard and only while supervised.)

I taught her to come out really simply. We have a backyard which is safe so I'd open the door and put a chair there to hold it open, then I'd go sit in the grass and read a book.

The boys took to it right away, running around and rolling in the grass and my garden. Jitzu was more cautious(sp?). She sat at the door sniffing and stretching her neck out. Doran or Muffin would go 'encourage' her by running up to her, sniffing and licking her a bit (to comfort her, I think) then slowly and calmly walking away. It took about 2 sessions of a 1/2 hour for her to decide exploring was ok.

Torri took much longer, but she'd get really scared if I forced her. So I just waited. It took daily sessions (last summer) of about a 1/2 hour each for a week. She would come sit by the door sniffing and looking hesitant. Then she'd run back in the house and do something she liked, like nap in the sun. Eventually she decided it was nice out and bugs were fun to chase, so she came out all the way.

I don't think it's nessicary to take indoor cats outside, but mine like it and as long as they stay it the yard they are safe. They help me garden and weed, and they love to nap in the sun. No harm done.

If you have the capabilities do what I did. Let her come out on her own time, sit in the sun and do something relaxing and ignore her, she'll come when she's ready.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I harness trained my first cat. Sometimes hed do flips and manage to get out of the harness! Buy one (for small dogs) that is like a jacket so they cant flip out of it. I found them for$14. I plan to keep them in them when i move/drive across country. Keep a collar on them aand microchip them if, gods forbid, they get loose and take off.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Some cats take time getting used to the outdoors, I wouldn't give up. I wouldn't be holding the cat outside either. That just makes them feel trapped and scared more than they would otherwise.

My aunt got her kittens used to the outdoors by getting a very long leash (many long thin leashes clipped together) and tying them outside while she would sit with them. I think most cats - most cats I have known at least - are scared at least the first few times outside, it's a big world out there!

Once they realise the wind and sky and large expansive ground aren't going to kill them they love it. Of course, some cats are scaredy cats even indoors, so those type of cats wouldn't do well outside.


----------



## nene212 (Mar 19, 2011)

I brought both my cats on a leash separately. Oscar wanted to run back inside. After a awhile he got use to it. He doesn't walk to well but he likes to watch the birds outside in the front. My little guy Junior walks well outside he is a natural when it comes to walking outside but he doesn't like to just hang out like Oscar does. They both are young. They just turned a year old at the end of may. I started walking them at 9 month old. I also bought a wheeling bag and I walk them like that also. They both like going outside. It was a learning experience because I have never tried to walk a cat.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

^ Oh happy birthday to the kitties!  

Thanks for the tip guys. I kind of let her do her own thing. It might take a while, but I can wait for another few months or so. For a walking Jckt do you get it online or you can find it in stores? I was planning on getting that because I hear a lot of people who walk their cat ave a lot of sucess of using a walking jacket.


----------



## bivlop (May 30, 2011)

I am harness training my second pair of cats. I found that putting the harness on them and then playing with them made them forget they had the harness on. I would do this for 15 minute sessions until they go used to it. I don't walk them on a leash but they go out into the backyard on a harness/leash (I am too much of an anxious parent to let them roam freely). Sometimes they balk at the harness when at the door. In that case I drop harness and walk away. They learn that they have to have that on to go outside. My last 2 cats I successfully trained to stay in the yard with neither harness/leash. These ones will take a bit longer I think. It can be done!


----------



## bivlop (May 30, 2011)

Oh, and I forgot to say I think you could do the same thing outside - when the harness is on play with them for a while so they forget about the harness and are distracted by the toy(s).


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

Any updates- is Misa still scared?


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

So so..When I open the door to go back inside( Misa was hanging out by the bushes mostly), she refuse to come inside until a minute later. She meows every 15 minutes now. She meows for a minute and then stops. She usually meow most of the time. She went to the door and then went back to the bushes.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Vinnie walks really well on the leash. He does it a lot better than Misa. I should get a updated video of him on the morning walk. I ask my sister and she said I can walk him when I come to see her again. Hehe..


----------



## Viljaana (Oct 6, 2010)

I read on peoples comments that we are not the only ones with the paralyzing harness. When the harness is put on (in the safety of our home and his territory), he lays very still for a long time. Does anyone know what makes them do so?
He may rise and walk slowly - like he weren't sure how to. He goes along the walls and under the furniture. He seems really scared, and I'm not sure, if the training is wothwhile.

His very curious amd playfull guy, and I'm sure he'd loved to go outside, if we can get pass the parlyzing harness.


----------

